# Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Document Depository



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

This section of the *Knowledge Base* is a depository for various PDF documents in the event documents which have been linked to sources outside the forum; (e.g. other forums, document websites, etc.) are broken or no longer exist. These files can be downloaded directly from this post, or may be linked to other posts throughout the Forum to support an author's topic or discussion.

Documents in this section may include, but are not limited to, Audi TT Mk2 (8J) workshop manuals, self study programs, owners manuals, product guides, non-OEM instructions, vehicle brochures and any other relevant technical and support documents that may be helpful or of interest to Forum members.

*Technical Service Bulletins* (TSB) can be found here -

www.ttforum.co.uk/threads/faq-technical-service-bulletins-tsb.1687826/#post-8560746

*Owners Manuals, Parts Lists, Brochures & Misc. Publications *can be found here -

www.ttforum.co.uk/threads/faq-owners-manuals-parts-lists-brochures-misc-publications.1755145/#post-8756161

Access to Audi's *Model History* for the Mk2 TT can be found here -
www.audi.de/de/brand/de/beratung-kauf/modellhistorie/audi-tt/AB2.html#

Due to file size limitations imposed by the server, some documents have been split into multiple sections will are noted as Part 1, Part 2, etc. These can be recombined back into a single document using a PDF software program such as Adobe or Foxit.

*Users are cautioned that these documents are for reference only. The Forum take no responsibly for the outcome if you use these document for repairs and/or maintenance procedures. If in doubt, consult your local Audi Service Center or a qualified mechanic or technician.*


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*1 - Workshop Manuals*

Audi TT Quick Reference Specification Book.pdf
Body Repairs - A008JK10120.pdf
Brake System - RG 45 46 47 - D3E8006C71C.pdf
Communications - RG 91 - D3E8006B7D9.pdf
Diagnostics Tool User Guide - D3E804290BB.pdf
Electrical Equipment General Information - RG 27 92 94 96 97 - D3E8007DE6D.pdf
Electrical System - RG 27 90 93 94 96 97 - A005TT01320.pdf
Exterior Workshop Manual - D3E8006F7B3.pdf
Fluid Capacity Tables - D3E8035E29F.pdf
Fuel Injection & Ignition VR6 3.2 BUB - A005TT00820.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*2 - Workshop Manuals*

Fuel Injection & Ignition, CEPB - D3E803BD9D8.pdf
Fuel Supply System - D3E8006A689.pdf
Fuel Supply System, Petrol Engines A005TT01020.pdf
Fuse Panels and Assignments - A005TT200801.pdf
General Body Repair - D3E8008F902.pdf
General Body Repair - RG 50 51 53 - D3E80062A0B.pdf
General Body Repairs, Interior - RG 68 69 70 72 74 - D3E80079BA4.pdf
General Body Repairs, Exterior (Convertible Top) - RG 50 55 57 61 63 64 66 - A005TT00220.pdf
General Body Repairs, Interior - RG 68 69 70 72 74 - A005TT00420.pdf
Generic Scan Tool - D3E803D02EB.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*3 - Workshop Manuals*

HVAC, Heating Ventilation & Air Conditioning - RG 80 87 - D3E80068107.pdf
HVAC, Refrigerant R134a Servicing - D3E80064E3D.pdf
Maintenance Intervals - RG 03 - D3E8026E703.pdf
Maintenance Procedures -RG 03 - D3E8026E6A3.pdf
Radio Communications - A005A602820.pdf
Rear Final Drive & Haldex - RG 39 - D3E80023195.pdf
Retrofitting Jump Start Terminal - A005TT01720.pdf
Suspension, Wheels & Steering - D3E80075730.pdf
Transmission, Automatic 6-speed - A005TT01520.pdf
Transmission, Automatic 7-speed - D3E8031CB49.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*4 - Workshop Manuals*

Transmission, Manual (D3E803BEFCD).pdf
Transmission, Manual Version 1 - D3E803BEFCD.pdf
Transmission, Manual Version 2 - D3E8007A75E.pdf
Vehicle Diagnosis VAS - D3E804290BD.pdf
Vehicle Self-Diagnosis Operating Manual - D3E804290BC.pdf
Wheel & Tire Guide - D3E80023161.pdf
Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - XXX5TT20021.pdf
Workshop Tools & Special Equipment - E0000000009.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*5 - Workshop Manuals*

Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021 - Part 1.pdf
Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021 - Part 2.pdf
Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021 - Part 3.pdf
Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021 - Part 4.pdf
Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021 - Part 5.pdf
Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021 - Part 6.pdf
Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021 - Part 7.pdf
Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021 - Part 8.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*6 - Workshop Manuals*

Engine BUB 3.2 ltr Partial Workshop Manual.pdf
Engine BUB, CBRA - 3.2 ltr, 4-Valve - A005TT01120.pdf
Engine BUB, CBRA - A3 2009 Engine.pdf
Engine BWA - 2.0 FSI Timing Belt Installation - Not OEM.pdf
Engine BWA, BPY - 2.0 ltr, 4-Valve, Turbo - A005TT00520.pdf
Engine CBBB - TDI 2.0 ltr. 4-Valve Common Rail - A005TT02220.pdf
Engine CCT, CCZ, CDA, CES, CET - 1.8 ltr & 2.0 ltr, 4-Valve, Turbo - A005TT02420.pdf
Engine CDLA, CDLB, CDMA - 2.0 ltr, 4-Valve, Turbo TTS - A005TT01820.pdf
Engine CEPA - 2.5 ltr, 4-Valve Turbo - D3E8020278E.pdf
Engine CEPB Mechanical - D3E803BC234.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*7 - Workshop Manuals*

Engine CFGB - 2.0 ltr, 4-Valve Common Rail, Gen II - D3E8029FA9E.pdf
Fuel Injection BUB, CBRA - 3.2 ltr, 4-Valve - A005TT00820.pdf
Fuel Injection BWA, BPY, CDLA, CDLB, CDM - 2.0 ltr, 4-Valve Turbo - A005TT00720.pdf
Fuel Injection CDA, CCZ, CCT, CES, CET - 1.8ltr & 2.0 ltr, 4-Valve Turbo with Timing Chain - A...pdf
Fuel Injection TDI & Glow Plug System, CFG - D3E8029B417.pdf
Fuel Injection TDI & Glow Plug System, CBB - A005TT02020.pdf
Fuel Supply System, Petrol, BUB, BWA, BPY, CBR, CDL, CDM, CCT, CCZ, CDA, CEP, CES, CET - A005T...pdf
Audi TT (8J) Fuse and Relay Locations.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*8 - Workshop Manuals*

Communications - RG91 - A005TT01420 (2010).pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*9 - Workshop Manuals*

Reserved


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*10 - Self Study Programs (SSP)*

SSP 64 Electric Seats.pdf
SSP 206 4WD With Haldex Coupling.pdf
SSP 207 Audi TT Mk1 Coupe.pdf
SSP 246 Variable Valve Timing.pdf
SSP 260 3-Cylinder Petrol Engines (PCV Valve Diagram).pdf
SSP 308 Direct Shift Gearbox 02E.pdf
SSP 332 2.0 TFSI EA113 Engine.pdf
SSP 333 Haldex Coupling 2004.pdf
SSP 335 Cornering Light System.pdf
SSP 337 The 2.0l FSI engine with turbocharger.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*11 - Self Study Programs (SSP)*
SSP 243 Self Levelling Suspension.pdf
SSP 380 Audi TT Coupé ‘07.pdf
SSP 381 Audi TT Coupé ´07 - Suspension System.pdf
SSP 382 Audi TT Coupé ‘07 - Electrical & Infotainment.pdf
SSP 383 Audi TT Coupe Body & Assembly.pdf
SSP 386 6-Speed Twin-Clutch Gearbox 02E - STronic.pdf
SSP 403 2.0l TDI Engine with Common Rail.pdf
SSP 606 Audi 1,8l- and 2.0l TFSI Engines Series EA888 Gen III.pdf
SSP 871003 Wiring Harness Repair.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*11 - Self Study Programs (SSP)*

SSP 873003 How to Read Wiring Diagrams.pdf
SSP 924603 3.2 VR6 Engine.pdf
SSP 941903 EVAP Operation and Diagnosis Self-Study Program.pdf
SSP 961403 Noise, Vibration and Harshness.pdf
SSP 971003 Wiring Harness Inspection and Repair.pdf
SSP 990713 Audi TT RS with the 2.5L TFSI Engine.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*12 - Self Study Programs (SSP)

Roadsters -*
SSP 220 Audi TT Roadster - Mk1.pdf
SSP 391 Audi TT Roadster - Mk2.pdf
SSP 631 Audi TT Roadster - Mk3.pdf
SSP 990253 - 2016 Roadster.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*13 - Owners Manuals for Sound Systems & Infotainment*

Audi Symphony Sound System Operating Manual.pdf
RNS-E Owners Manual - Quick Reference.pdf
RNS-E Owners Manual.pdf
RNS-E Plus Owners Manual 2012.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*14 - Owners Manuals, Coupe & Roadster Quick Reference Guides*

2010 TT Coupe Quick Reference Guide.pdf
2011 TT Roadster Quick Reference Guide.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*15 - Audi (North America) Maintenance Schedule Intervals (2006-2014)*

Note - Maintenance schedules may be different in other countries or locations. Check with your local Audi Service Center for the latest information.

*2006*
*2007*
*2008*
*2009*
*2010*
*2011*
*2012*
*2013*
*2014*


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*16 - Audi Technical Model Data for Mk2*









*Coupe Technical Specifications

2014*

Audi TT 2.0 TDI 135 kW HS Coupé ultra – Stand: 06/2016
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 169 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 11/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 169 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 169 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 07/2014
*2013*

Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro HS Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 09/2014
*2012*

Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro HS Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 02/2012
*2011*

Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 06/2011
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 06/2011
*2010*

Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 11/2010
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 09/2010
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro HS Coupé – Stand: 09/2010
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 06/2010
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 03/2010
*2009*

Audi TT 3.2 FSI 184 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 3.2 FSI 184 kW quattro HS Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 147 kW quattro S tronic Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 147 kW S tronic Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 147 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro HS Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW HS Coupé – Stand: 08/2009
*2008*

Audi TT Coupé 1.8 TFSI, 118 kW (269 kB) - Stand: 04/2008
Audi TT Coupé 2.0 TDI quattro, 125 kW (247 kB) - Stand: 03/2008
*2007*

Audi TT Coupé 3.2 quattro, 184 kW (183 kB) - Stand: 07/2006
Audi TT Coupé 2.0 TFSI, 147 kW (273 kB) - Stand: 07/2006

*Coupe Catalogs

2013*

Katalog TT Coupé | TT Roadster | TTS Coupé | TTS Roadster
*2012*

Katalog TT Coupé | TT Roadster | TTS Coupé | TTS Roadster
*2010*

Katalog TT Coupé | TT Roadster

*Roadster Technical Specifications

2014*

Audi TT 2.0 TDI 135 kW HS Roadster ultra – Stand: 06/2016
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 169 kW quattro S tronic Roadster – Stand: 08/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 169 kW HS Roadster – Stand: 08/2014
*2013*

Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW quattro S tronic Roadster – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW S tronic Roadster – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW HS Roadster – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro S tronic Roadster – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro HS Roadster – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW S tronic Roadster – Stand: 09/2014
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW HS Roadster – Stand: 09/2014
2013 Audi TT TTS TTRS Media Kit North America.pdf
*2012*

Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW quattro S tronic Roadster – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW S tronic Roadster – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW HS Roadster – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro S tronic Roadster – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro HS Roadster – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW S tronic Roadster – Stand: 02/2012
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW HS Roadster – Stand: 02/2012
*2011*

Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro S tronic Roadster – Stand: 06/2011
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW S tronic Roadster – Stand: 06/2011
*2010*

Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW quattro S tronic Roadster – Stand: 09/2010
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro HS Roadster – Stand: 09/2010
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW S tronic Roadster – Stand: 06/2010
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 155 kW HS Roadster – Stand: 03/2010
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW HS Roadster – Stand: 03/2010
*2009*

Audi TT 3.2 FSI 184 kW quattro S tronic Roadster – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 3.2 FSI 184 kW quattro HS Roadster – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 147 kW quattro S tronic Roadster – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 147 kW S tronic Roadster – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 147 kW HS Roadster – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 125 kW quattro HS Roadster – Stand: 08/2009
Audi TT 1.8 TFSI 118 kW HS Roadster – Stand: 08/2009
*2008*

Audi TT Roadster 1.8 TFSI, 118 kW (212 kB) - Stand: 04/2008
Audi TT Roadster 2.0 TDI quattro, 125 kW (221 kB) - Stand: 03/2008
*2007*

Audi TT Roadster 3.2 quattro, 184 kW (251 kB) - Stand: 11/2006
Audi TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI, 147 kW (268 kB) - Stand: 11/2006
*2006*

Audi TT Roadster 1.8 T und 1.8 T quattro, 140 kW (148 kB) - Stand: 07/2005
Audi TT Roadster 1.8 T, 120 kW (146 kB) - Stand: 07/2005

*Roadster Catalogs

2013*

Katalog TT Coupé | TT Roadster | TTS Coupé | TTS Roadster
*2012*

Katalog TT Coupé | TT Roadster | TTS Coupé | TTS Roadster
*2010*

Katalog TT Coupé | TT Roadster


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*17 - Non-OEM Related Topics and Features*
• Kufatec Convertible Top Interface Audi TT 8J Roadster


----------

